# TFM Concentrates Findings/Reviews



## DizZa (17/5/17)

*This thread can serve the purpose of sharing findings and or reviews of the newly released TFM Concentrates!*

Find them here: https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/collections/the-flavour-mill-concentrates

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## craigb (17/5/17)

So I did not have a specific plan with this order, just kinda winged it... 

@DizZa, @Erica_TFM any suggestions? Any SnV? (don't tell @RichJB I asked that ) 

Planning on filling all those bottles with single flavor testers @ 5% - any requests? 


INW Gingerbread Shisha
INW Cinnamon Shisha
INW Chai Shisha
INW Nougat
Plastic Dropper bottle × 25
TFA Waffle (Belgian)
TFM Yoghurt
TFM White Choc
TFM Vanilla Moirs
TFM Vanilla Gold
TFM Shortbread
TFM Roasted Hazelnut
TFM Orange
TFM Naartjie
TFM Musk
TFM Milktart
TFM Milk
TFM Marshmellow
TFM Maple
TFM Malva Pudding 
TFM Lime
TFM Lemon Lime
TFM Lemon Cream Biscuit
TFM Lemon 
TFM Ice Cream
TFM Hazelnut
TFM Grapefruit
TFM Guava
TFM Ginger
TFM English Toffee
TFM Dulche De Leche
TFM Creamy Coffee
TFM Cream
TFM Cotton Candy
TFM Cookies & Cream
TFM Condensedmilk
TFM Cola
TFM Coffee Espresso
TFM Cocoa
TFM Citrus
TFM Chocolate Cherry
TFM Chocolate
TFM Cherry
TFM Choc Mint
TFM Cerelac
TFM Carrot Cake
TFM Cardamom
TFM Caramel Popcorn
TFM Butterscotch
TFM Caramel
TFM Brown Sugar
TFM Black Cherry
TFM Berries
TFM Apple Crumble
TFM Apple
TFM Aniseed




Now to wait for TCG tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

I saw that.  

SnV is evil. Let there be no more talk of this taboo subject, lest the children overhear and be misled into a life of wanton sin and wayward practices.

Good job with the testing, though, I'm looking forward to hearing your conclusions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Effjh (17/5/17)

Seriously well priced! Watching this thread in anticipation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (18/5/17)

OK, so 50 x 10ml testers mixed. Out of my normal character I will not touch them for a week. 

But I have to outright ask... Have I just spent almost R1k on Clyrolinx clones? 

Did you guys test your products against what else was being manufactured locally?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (18/5/17)

craigb said:


> OK, so 50 x 10ml testers mixed. Out of my normal character I will not touch them for a week.
> 
> But I have to outright ask... Have I just spent almost R1k on Clyrolinx clones?
> 
> Did you guys test your products against what else was being manufactured locally?


Maybe you spent almost R1k on a unknown concentrate brand that TFM and CLY sell. Same as multiple vendors sell CAP, TFA, FA and so on.
Just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## DizZa (20/5/17)

Like previously stated, we cannot say that it is the same local flavourings as per other companies. What we can say that might clear the air is that it is very hard to find a local supplier that supplies flavouring in PG.

In fact out of the 20 or so companies we contacted when we started researching local flavourings, only three could comply with what we needed, we are working with all three companies, what we currently stock under the TFM brand is the full range one of the suppliers supplies.

The other two has yet to supply anyone in this industry with flavourings(according to them)....

This pretty much gives it away?

We still cannot guarantee that it is the same concentrates other vendors supply.

Ill be sending out some samples to vetted forumites. Lets wait and hear their opinion!

Thanks for all the feedback thus far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (20/5/17)

I mix only with local concentrates and can't wait for month end to place my order. Loving the price tag!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (21/5/17)

@Quakes, so do you only mix your own recipes plus the few local recipes we have, or do you take international recipes and sub local concentrates?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (21/5/17)

RichJB said:


> @Quakes, so do you only mix your own recipes plus the few local recipes we have, or do you take international recipes and sub local concentrates?


I have a low budget, so I only use local concentrates, single flavours and some recipes with only local concentrates yes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (21/5/17)

I'd like to see more local recipes. DIY with R15 concentrates brings vaping to a whole new group who couldn't afford commercial juice. But it doesn't help if they don't have recipes to make, as trying to mix up random combos can be disastrous which then puts people off DIY. It would be nice if the DIY community could look at hit recipes, attempt to emulate them and then offer popular profiles using only local concentrates. It won't be exactly the same as the original top ATF recipe but, at that price point, it doesn't need to be. 

The concentrates are certainly good enough. I'm using a local concentrate in a banana waffle I'm developing and it's doing the business. It's just a case of developing these further and finding the limits and sweet spots where they perform best. On that note, shout-out to @GregF for the work he's done developing recipes with only Cly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (21/5/17)

RichJB said:


> I'd like to see more local recipes. DIY with R15 concentrates brings vaping to a whole new group who couldn't afford commercial juice. But it doesn't help if they don't have recipes to make, as trying to mix up random combos can be disastrous which then puts people off DIY. It would be nice if the DIY community could look at hit recipes, attempt to emulate them and then offer popular profiles using only local concentrates. It won't be exactly the same as the original top ATF recipe but, at that price point, it doesn't need to be.
> 
> The concentrates are certainly good enough. I'm using a local concentrate in a banana waffle I'm developing and it's doing the business. It's just a case of developing these further and finding the limits and sweet spots where they perform best. On that note, shout-out to @GregF for the work he's done developing recipes with only Cly.


I agree with you, thats why I created the thread https://www.ecigssa.co.za/clyrolinx-only-recipes.t34083/#post-497133 but I want to change it from CLY only Recipes to Local recipes as it looks like TFM and CLY is the same concentrate, so the Concentrate musn't be seen as CLY or TFM, it must have it's own name same as TFA, CAP and all that have their own name and not name of vendor selling it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds (1/6/17)

Any TFM branded flavours that really stand out?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/6/17)

Just mixed up a few at 5%. 

Gonna let them stand for a few days then will supply feedback. 

Super excited about this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/17)

Haven't had a taste yet cause that thing called life keeps getting in the way but the samples are smelling absolutely awesome. 

Hopefully get a gap this afternoon to do a small tasting and we'll know more!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (3/6/17)

I placed an order for the Caramel Popcorn, anyone here tried it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (3/6/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I placed an order for the Caramel Popcorn, anyone here tried it?


It's actually not too bad... Only tried a bit of it but it was pleasant.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PsyCLown (3/6/17)

craigb said:


> It's actually not too bad... Only tried a bit of it but it was pleasant.


That's good to hear. I've been wanting a caramel popcorn vape for a while now. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/17)

So caramel popcorn at 5% after a few days steep I definitely get popcorn but caramel is lacking a bit. Will add a % or 2 of caramel next to up that. 

The milk tart at 5% after a few days was distinct milk tart. Exactly as it's supposed to be. 

The creamy coffee again at 5% and a few days steep was also just that. A distinct creamy coffee vape

I mixed the coffee and the milk tart and will leave that for a few days. After the initial taste I think those 2 will work magically together

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nova69 (7/6/17)

I mixed up some blueberry 2% (got distracted wanted to try it at 1%)and Custard 3%.The steep time for it 2 weeks to me it taste like candy musk type of sweet.To me the blueberry is a no go

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/17)

So I mixed 5% caramel popcorn and 2% caramel, left it overnight and tried it the next day. I got pretty much just caramel, I couldn't get much popcorn at all.

So I will leave it for a few days then revert back, might mix up a batch of just caramel popcorn to be able to see how it is without any help from other concentrates.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/6/17)

Watching this with anticipation. R15 for concentrate is a bloody great deal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Igno (9/6/17)

Okay, so I ordered a batch of the TFM concentrates and did two full recipe mixes. It's been steeping for a week now, si will give it another 2-3 weeks before I taste it. It smells very good I have to say, but I will give this a fair chance by waiting for the proper steep time to pass and post my verdict here. 

One thing I do want to mention though, is the condensed milk is super strong, so don't use it over 0.5% as it will overpower your mix, recommended % is 0.25% and I'd give it at least 3 weeks steep time.

The coffee and espresso smells really good so that's very promising for the coffee lovers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/17)

PsyCLown said:


> So I mixed 5% caramel popcorn and 2% caramel, left it overnight and tried it the next day. I got pretty much just caramel, I couldn't get much popcorn at all.
> 
> So I will leave it for a few days then revert back, might mix up a batch of just caramel popcorn to be able to see how it is without any help from other concentrates.



I mixed the caramel popcorn at 5% and after a week got just got popcorn and no caramel. 

I reckon leave it a bit. The popcorn does pull through quite strongly in my opinion after a few days more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/6/17)

How is the TFM tobacco? Today i FINALLY got my brother to try and quit stinkies and get himself the AL85. He used to smoke Marlboro, so i want to make him so juice with the same flavour profile. I have a TFA recipe, but if i can make one with TFM at these prices it will be a huge win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> How is the TFM tobacco? Today i FINALLY got my brother to try and quit stinkies and get himself the AL85. He used to smoke Marlboro, so i want to make him so juice with the same flavour profile. I have a TFA recipe, but if i can make one with TFM at these prices it will be a huge win


My best Marlboro recipe is below. Very low percentages. 30 ml of juice would work out at around R20.00

FA Cuban Supreme 2.5 %
FA Black Fire 0.5 %
FA Burley 0.75 %
FA Oak 0.5 %

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/6/17)

@DizZa Hi. When will you be getting the TFM caramel popcorn and Tabaco in again? @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (26/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @DizZa Hi. When will you be getting the TFM caramel popcorn and Tabaco in again?


Hi @SmokeyJoe the TFM concentrates will be stocked up next week.
Apologies for any inconvenience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/6/17)

Thanks @Erica_TFM
No worries. Ive placed an order in any case for a small TFM concentrates order as testers. This is my 1st order with you and 1st time using TFM, i hope it will be fantastic

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/6/17)

Anyone used the spearmint? Looking for recommended percentage as a mixer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/6/17)

Howzit. I mixed a batch yesterday of a few flavours. Being the impatient person that i am, i had a few testers after steeping a few hours. I found all of them had a funny floral taste. Is this normal for TFM or do they just need steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie (11/12/17)

@Erica_TFM Hi there! Any idea on when your TFM concentrates will be restocked?


----------



## Erica (11/12/17)

Animefaerie said:


> @Erica_TFM Hi there! Any idea on when your TFM concentrates will be restocked?


Hi @Animefaerie we should have new stock next week at the latest!
Suppliers are struggling to keep up this time of the year 
Apologies for the inconvenience

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (15/2/18)

Anyone have some recipes available? ELR shows recipes for the flavours, but all of them are marked private


----------



## franshorn (5/4/18)

Don't know if its just me, but I ordered some TFM Menthol with my last order. 

I usually use FA Arctic Winter. With TFM Menthol I get a really weird taste from it. can't really describe it. But always adds a type of cardboard taste. And it mutes the flavour some what. Won't be ordering that again. 

On the others I've tried so far. 

Banana at 3% is a candy type flavour. almost like those banana sweets you get.

Passion fruit at 3% is quite pleasant. Needs some sweetener. Might try it at a higher %.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

